# Memorial Weekend @ Campers Cove, Alpena, Mi



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That's great Rob glad to hear you and the family had a great time
And the picture look awesome, a site right off the water how cool is that









Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Looks like a good time for all...

Thanks for posting the pictures, I really get a kick out of seeing all these other sites.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

WOW!

What a beautiful campsite, Rob! Pretty nice camera work too!








Glad to hear the weekend went so well.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Those are great pictures. Thanks for sharing. I wish we had a place around here like that on the water with family activities for the kids.


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

What a beautiful spot! Thanks for sharing the info. We'll have to check it out. So glad you and your family had a great time.


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

aww..looks like everyone had a great time!! What a beautiful set up - right by the water! Nice! I enjoyed looking at all your pic's! Makes me want to go right now!









thanks for sharing!!









jewels


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Glad you had great weather and great time. Looks like a great place to go.

Gary


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Awesome Pix!!!
My sister nd I were looking into this campground. Very glad
to hear it was such a great experience. 
What site did you have? Were the sites roomy?

Thanks for posting,
MaeJae


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------

